# 180 gallon semi planted.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

I added some new plants and decided to take a shot of the tank as a full. Its pretty hard to get a nice looking full shot.

No ferts.
No special lighting.
No CO2.

Just Water changes.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

It will be nice. Angelfishes will be happy.


----------



## NuclearTech (Mar 23, 2008)

I like how open your tank 'feels'. It looks very healthy and happy.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks!, I believe every fish in there has spawned too actually. And to me that means I am doing everything pretty good.

And the angelfish love it, I always see them swimming together side by side. They barely ever stray from each other unless one is guarding there eggs.


And personally I do not mind the slow growth from the plants. It saves me from trimming, and there is a lot of room in there to expand anyways.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Fantastic!!! 

I do love the feel of that tank... great job


----------

